# Swindon College - May 09 *pic heavy*



## aitchaitch (May 18, 2009)

Swindon College closed in 2006 when it relocated to another site. It's a bit of an odd ball building, one portion is victorian with lofty ceilings and sweeping staircases, the rest of it is a concrete block that looks like someone tacked on the side without a great deal of thought.

Vandals have gone to town in large parts of it. I noticed that most of the damage had been carried out on the side nearest the street, there was very little damage at the back of the building.

The place has been stripped of most of the things I remember from being a moody student back in the 90's. Last I heard, it has been sold off and ear marked for development. Plans for a snazzy supermarket and flats have ground to a halt. 

Sorry if I put too many pics in, it was a nice sized building to cover. I went a bit nuts with the old camera and this is just a selection...














The glass corridor linking to two buildings





Stairs to the art department















Onto the main building... 










Up to the roof





The view





Angst Corner!





Nerd supplies





Reception





Woodwork block










Outside










Escher stylee steps to nowhere


----------



## Krypton (May 19, 2009)

Great place by the looks of it. When your walking down them corridors, your trying to be quiet, but all you can hear is the crunching of flurescent lightbulbs.


----------



## Pseudonym (May 19, 2009)

The stepdad works in Swindon. It might be time to get a lift in.

If you're up for making a day of it around Swindon, drop me a PM.


----------



## klempner69 (May 19, 2009)

Damn good report there Aitch..glad you done it,its well worth it.My fave bits are:

Brunel



The Simpsons




Sorry to hijack there fella,but this explore is one of my faves.


----------



## james.s (May 19, 2009)

I love exploring old schools and the like. Nice one! 
Nicely captured


----------



## aitchaitch (May 19, 2009)

Hijack all you like - Loving Brunel, I didn't spot him when I was there but I think I missed an entire floor in a bid to make it to the roof!


----------



## Landie_Man (May 22, 2009)

Thats awesome! Going to Newquay in July, may have to swing into Swindon on the way home


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 1, 2009)

Great images, it's incredible that they were allowed to just tack that glass corridor onto the victorian building and attach it to the more modern block.

Tieljo


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lovely old staircase. Do you know what that tower was for in the last but one pic?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## aitchaitch (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but after some digging around, that part of the building was a technical college which opened in 1896. I did wonder if it was from a kiln or something but I'm clutching at straws really!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 8, 2009)

liking that top walkway

shame the place has been smashed


----------



## magoo² (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like a top explore well done!


----------



## Larey (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you get permission for this one as i went not long ago and it was locked up through out!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats a top quality explore well done.


----------



## tommo (Jun 28, 2009)

Larey said:


> Did you get permission for this one as i went not long ago and it was locked up through out!



hey larey nice to see u here, i think we need to have a look around this one weekend if u fancy going again, would be cool to do the basement of the old building


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey there Lairey..good to see you made it here..did you leave your torch in my car?I found it this morning


----------



## Larey (Jun 29, 2009)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> hey larey nice to see u here, i think we need to have a look around this one weekend if u fancy going again, would be cool to do the basement of the old building



Yea im up for that, a weekend might be good because on my last visit i found out alot of information on the S*****y so could more than likely get permission



klempner69 said:


> Hey there Lairey..good to see you made it here..did you leave your torch in my car?I found it this morning




yep finally here! erm as far as i know i only left the ketchup in the bag of rubbish that i thought was in my bag xD so its got to be someone else tourch!


----------

